# unable to compile the latest e1000e driver

## Cr0t

```
13:21:40^root@bigboy:~/Files/e1000e-1.1.2/src > make

Makefile:117: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop.

real   0m0.017s

user   0m0.000s

sys   0m0.000s
```

Any ideas why this fails?

----------

## Hu

Perhaps because you have not configured the Linux kernel sources that it wants to use?  Why are you using an out of tree e1000e?  There has been mainline support for it for quite a while.

----------

## Voltago

Go to your /usr/src/linux and start make (does not have to compile the whole kernel, a few seconds will suffice), so that autoconf.h is generated.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

do you still need to compile that driver manually and if yes for which kernel versions ?

I haven't noticed any problems with the in-kernel provided driver from 2.6.33 and 2.6.34-rc3*

----------

## Cr0t

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Go to your /usr/src/linux and start make (does not have to compile the whole kernel, a few seconds will suffice), so that autoconf.h is generated.

 already did that... that's why I don't get it.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*   Go to your /usr/src/linux and start make (does not have to compile the whole kernel, a few seconds will suffice), so that autoconf.h is generated. already did that... that's why I don't get it.

 

Bummer !

so it seems not to be compatible with the kernel you're using (2.6.33 by chance ?)

try the following:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src/linux/include/linux
> 
> ln -s ../generated/autoconf.h .
> 
> ln -s ../generated/utsrelease.h .

 

----------

## Voltago

Wasn't there something like

```
make KSRC=/usr/src/your-kernel
```

to build out-of tree modules? Cr0t, can you post the Makefile you're trying to execute?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cr0t,

In 2.6.33 autoconf.h no longer exists. Borrowing from the nvidia-drivers patch

```
-    FILE="linux/autoconf.h"

+    FILE="generated/autoconf.h"

```

its moved.

Adding a symlink to your kernel tree will probably help but thats a dirty hack.

Whats wrong with the e1000e driver in the kernel ?

----------

## Cr0t

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Cr0t,
> 
> In 2.6.33 autoconf.h no longer exists. Borrowing from the nvidia-drivers patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 I created a symlink, but during the compile other folders/files can not be found anymore.

----------

## Hu

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> I created a symlink, but during the compile other folders/files can not be found anymore.

 The number of problems you are seeing suggests the driver you are trying to build has experienced bitrot.  You have now been asked twice why you are using the out of tree driver on an apparently very new kernel.  If you answer that question, we may be able to suggest a simpler path than trying to force the out-of-tree e1000e driver to fit.

----------

## Cr0t

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *Cr0t wrote:*   I created a symlink, but during the compile other folders/files can not be found anymore. The number of problems you are seeing suggests the driver you are trying to build has experienced bitrot.  You have now been asked twice why you are using the out of tree driver on an apparently very new kernel.  If you answer that question, we may be able to suggest a simpler path than trying to force the out-of-tree e1000e driver to fit.

 I have been having issues with jumbo packages and driver from sf.net seems to be running a lot better.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cr0t,

The sf driver is four months old, thats a long time as drivers go and its clearly overdue an update to build with 2.6.33 and later kernels.

The kernel driver will have been developed over that time so please try the 2.6.33 kernel.

----------

